# This Fork



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Is this a good fork? Its oak.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Not for me but it may be perfect for you.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Any fork within reason can be a good fork. Just shape her alil and she will shoot strait ;-)


----------



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Any fork within reason can be a good fork. Just shape her alil and she will shoot strait ;-)


How should I shape it more? I've had no luck making slingshots.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

H


Nate Dawg said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Any fork within reason can be a good fork. Just shape her alil and she will shoot strait ;-)
> ...


Ha you and me both brotha. Look when you put it in your hand and you feel some high spots or it just does not feel right. Work the part down til it fits more comfortably. Sometimes you need to reshape the fork slightly to your preference. After that first one you will have a better idea what kind of forks will work for you before you cut them off the tree. It will work out just don't remove to much material to quick. Straiten out the forks alil and soften the top edges so the bands flow nice over the tops. Let us know how she shoots ;-)


----------



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks good to me!


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Gold Sponsor gave some good advice. Two suggestion's, work on the one in the picture with a rasp to widen the U in the forks a little, then use the rasp to shape the forks until they are of equal shape to where you widened them at the top of the U. Doing this will add some width to the forks. Because the forks are narrow at present you can still use it, however I would tilt the hand forward when you are ready to shoot, then as you let go the pouch tilt your hand holding the sling shot down quickly to save any band slap. If you use bands make sure that the leading edge of the forks are well rounded as has been suggested. If you use tubes I would suggest you drill the holes to take them then plug them to keep them secure as I always do, but then the choice is yours to tie them of plug them.

I am still new to the game so what I have suggested I have learned from others.

Moongalba


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It looks like a good fork from here. Show us a picture of the whole fork by itself if you can.

What kind of slingshots do you like?

That one looks like it's well on its way to making a nice PFS, but could still take on other forms.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

PFS? I'm still new to the slingshotting world.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Pickle fork shooter


----------



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

Nate Dawg said:


> PFS? I'm still new to the slingshotting world.


your not the only
one my heads spinning the last few days!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

IImagine said:


> Nate Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > PFS? I'm still new to the slingshotting world.
> ...


Do yourself a favor (all the newer guys also), start reading the forum like a book , section by section. Go as far back as you can in each section. There is a ton of information on this forum. It is right at your finger tips. Btw I believe there is a terminology thread in the newbie section that answered alot of my early questions. People here are super helpful and friendly but you can find alot of answers yourself too. It all depends on how thirsty you are for knowledge. I can't stand not knowing what people are talking about so I went exploring the older topics and even though I would not call myself an expert by any means, at least I am a bit more knowledgable than when I got here a few months ago. 
Knowledge is power!
SF


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice bit of common sense there SmilingFury.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Nate Dawg,

Although you photo above is minimalistic I see there a perfect fork, and you hold it perfectly, too.

Yes, the only thing that might be done is some rounding of the tops (like upside down U, not like ball tops) but if you do not do it you will loose nothing; and some grooves for the rubber that you will use to tie the bands, but even the grooves are not a must.

Believe it or not you have there such a nice piece of wood that if it were mine I would not sand it but protect it as it is, with some good transparent (not shiny) lacquer because raw this one looks realy great.

So hurry up and band it and you will be rewarded by a great shooter.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

depends on what you do with it.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes I come across thick stumpy forks and make ring shooters out of them. All of the advice above is really good. Have fun with it.


----------

